# No devices detected.



## ziomario (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello to everybody.

First steps here with freebsd. I come from Linux,but I've realized that it became a moster of complexity and I'm tired of it. I wanna try freebsd to relax myself a little bit. Anyway,I'm not involved in any company and I haven't a great job experience with linux. I'm an hobbyist. With that said,I'm here to ask some help to fix a problem with Xorg and the display driver that prevents me from using freebsd.
Everything worked great until I have installed the closed source nvidia driver for freebsd that I've got here :

https://www.nvidia.it/Download/driverResults.aspx/175998/it :

FreeBSD Display Driver – x64​ 


Versione:                                                    460.84                                           Data di rilascio:                                                                                                                                                                2021.6.3                                                                                                                                              Sistema operativo:                                                    FreeBSD x64                                                                                                                                              Lingua:                                                    Italiano                                                                                                                                              Dimensioni:                                                    103.27 MB                                                                                     



It added these entries inside the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file :


```
Section "Device"
             Identifier "Device0"
             Driver "nvidia"
             VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection
```

and also these entries inside the file /etc/loader.conf


```
nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia_name="nvidia"
nvidia_modeset_load="YES"
nvidia_modeset_name="nvidia-modeset"
```

but with these modifications,Xorg stopped working,telling : "no screens found". Ok that's right,because on the BIOS I have chosen the Intel UHD Graphics 630 as default graphic card to boot with (IGFX integrated chipset inside the motherboard : Intel I9 + Gigabyte Aorus PRO : (Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd 8th/9th Gen Core 8-core Desktop Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [Coffee Lake S]),so the nvidia driver can't be used. So,this is what I did to remove it and to use the intel driver. First of all I have added to this file :

/boot/loader.conf

this entry :


```
i915kms_load="YES"
```

and then I have installed this package :


```
pkg install xf86-video-intel
```

in addition,I have renamed the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf to  xorg._conf and I have created this file :

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-intel.conf


```
Section "Device"
             Identifier "Card0"
             Driver "intel"
             BusID "PCI:0:0:2:0"
EndSection
```

that I have copied also inside the folder /etc/X11 with the name of xorg.conf

the UHD graphics 630 chipset is located at the address : 00:02.0,as the command lspci -k given in Linux,says :


```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation CoffeeLake-S GT2 [UHD Graphics 630] (rev 02)
        DeviceName: Onboard - Video
        Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd UHD Graphics 630 (Desktop 9 Series)
        Kernel driver in use: i915
        Kernel modules: i915
```

Something is broken,anyway,because this is what happens when I write "startx" from freebsd :



> Intel: Driver for Intel integrated chipsets : i810,i810-dc100,i810e,i815,i830M,845G,854,852GM/855GM,865G,915G,E7221 (i915),915GM,945G,945GM,945GME,Pineview GM,Pineview G,965G,G35,965Q,946GZ,965GM,965GME/GLE,G33,Q35,Q33,GM45, 4 series,G45/G43,Q45/Q43,G41,B43
> 
> Intel: driver for intel HD graphics
> intel: driver for intel Iris graphics
> ...



So,lets make a recap : These are my :


```
/boot/loader.conf

vmm_load="YES"
nmdm_load="YES"
if_tap_load="YES"
if_bridge_load="YES"
#nvidia_load="YES"
#nvidia_name="nvidia"
#nvidia_modeset_load="YES"
#nvidia_modeset_name="nvidia-modeset"
i915kms_load="YES"
```

and my /etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="lozioma"
keymap="it.kbd"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
local_outbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
libvirt_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
linux_enable="YES"
```

So,I don't know what could be wrong. Can someone give me some suggestion ? thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2021)

ziomario said:


> Everything worked great until I have installed the closed source nvidia driver for freebsd that I've got here :


Forget that one, use the port/package x11/nvidia-driver. 


ziomario said:


> and also these entries inside the file /etc/loader.conf


It's /boot/loader.conf and you can remove all that. Add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
kld_list="nvidia-modeset"
```



ziomario said:


> Ok that's right,because on the BIOS I have chosen the Intel UHD Graphics 630 as default graphic card to boot with


Set your BIOS to use the EGP instead if you want to use the NVidia card.



ziomario said:


> So,I don't know what could be wrong.


The "problem" with the driver from the NVidia website is that it _replaces_ a couple of Xorg libraries. Those only work with the NVidia driver. The port/package correctly handles this, the original NVidia driver code does not.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 15, 2021)

thanks. At the moment I don't want to set the nvidia graphic card as the default card to boot the PC,but the Intel UHD Graphics 630.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2021)

ziomario said:


> At the moment I don't want to set the nvidia graphic card as the default card to boot the PC,but the Intel UHD Graphics 630.


Ok, that's fine. But I suspect the NVidia driver has now overwritten some Xorg libraries and that's causing it to fail. 
Can you do `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999` and post the URL here? Then we can have a look at your logs.

Remove this from /boot/loader.conf:

```
i915kms_load="YES"
```
And add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```

And remove the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-intel.conf, it shouldn't be needed.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 15, 2021)

https://termbin.com/fyuj


----------



## ziomario (Jun 15, 2021)

ok. what should I do with the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? at the moment is like this :

Section "Device"
             Identifier "Card0"
             Driver "intel"
             BusID "PCI:0:0:2:0"
EndSection

is it good ? because it still does not work,telling : no screen found.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2021)

ziomario said:


> what should I do with the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf


Remove it. Nowadays you don't really need any configuration files for X anymore. Only if it doesn't automatically detect the right hardware. Most of the time it'll work just fine without any configuration files.

So, start without any configuration files at all. The only thing you need is `kld_list="i915kms` in rc.conf, that loads the driver from graphics/drm-kmod.

And make sure your user account has been added to the `video` group; `pw groupmod video -m <username>`


----------



## ziomario (Jun 15, 2021)

ok. I have removed the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Now the Desktop manager starts (xfce4),BUT my mouse does not work and i don't see any icon on the desktop.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 15, 2021)

give a look at the error messages on the screen...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2021)

ziomario said:


> Now the Desktop manager starts (xfce4)


I'm calling that progress 


ziomario said:


> BUT my mouse does not work


USB mouse? Or old school PS/2? For some reason ums(4) might not load automatically for some people, so it'll fail to detect the USB mouse. Change the `kld_list` in rc.conf to include the driver; `kld_list="i915kms ums"`, see if that helps.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 15, 2021)

Done. The problem is not the mouse. Its something else that's also correlated with the icons on the desktop that are gone.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 15, 2021)

I've fixed the problem,by following this tutorial : https://wiki.freebsd.org/LXDE ;

I think that the step that was missing before has been this :


*# pkg install drm-kmod* ;

I didn't install this package before.

Errata corrige : there is still something that does not work properly. When I launch vlc,I see the following error message :

dbus interface error : failed to connect to the D-Bus session daemon : unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11,but I have added this entry "dbus_enable="YES" to the file "/etc/rc.conf".

Fixed logging in as non root user.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 27, 2021)

ziomario said:


> When I launch vlc,I see the following error message



Still a problem?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 27, 2021)

You may still be able to benefit from later sections of this even though you've alreaady made it to the desktop.









						Beginners Guide - How To Set Up A FreeBSD Desktop From Scratch
					

I'm going to guide you though the process of getting a fully functional FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE desktop up and running, complete with system files and security settings, step-by-step as if you've never used UNIX or the command line. Now let's get started:  Insert your boot media and at the Welcome...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

